# YouTuber's video of "junk" Ariens still up



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

I remember this guy from last year. 

Didn't Ariens give him another machine to make things right?

If so, he should take the video down. 






.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

No they gave him a tracked blower to try while they check his out, then said nothing was wrong with his that it was suppose to work that way and he bought the wrong blower for his use and would not take it back (according to him).

He has it for sale or sold it and went to a blower behind his tractor.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

Also, he wasn't impressed with the Ariens track either. He said something about it, but I don't remember. Something like the friction drive dish is soaking wet and it won't dry up for days causing the belt to slip.

People think he whined too much, but I think he made some good points. I meant those are well known problems that Ariens have. I have no problem with his video showing up on Youtube. That is how companies make changes. Ariens makes good snowblowers, but can make mistake and go cheap sometime.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Thats a typical Ariens for you. Thats why Honda's are more expensive, the Hydrostatic drive does not slip like all friction drive do, whether they are dry or wet, they slip.
I can see he was not satisfied with Ariens at all and I don't blame him.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

The friction drives on my old Yamaha’s have never slipped, both are track blowers and will just spin the tracks when it can’t push anymore.


The blower in his videos looked like it was a useless, not even paying attention to what he said, just watching it try to move snow was pathetic.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

The friction drive on my 2015 Ariens Platinum 30 SHO has never slipped either. I have not heard of any other Ariens model with the disc drive system having the slipping problem either. Ariens could not find a problem with that machine either; so perhaps we are down to one machine with one operator with a problem among thousands that do not have the problem.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

ST1100A said:


> Thats a typical Ariens for you. Thats why Honda's are more expensive, the Hydrostatic drive does not slip like all friction drive do, whether they are dry or wet, they slip.
> I can see he was not satisfied with Ariens at all and I don't blame him.


Honda is twice the price. That hydrostatic goes out, you say goodbye to it.

Snowblower should be simple. I prefer Ariens over Honda. Those problems are not on every Ariens snowblower and they can be fixed. It is just that, they should work perfectly out of the box.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

71Dragtruck said:


> The friction drives on my old Yamaha’s have never slipped, both are track blowers and will just spin the tracks when it can’t push anymore.
> 
> 
> The blower in his videos looked like it was a useless, not even paying attention to what he said, just watching it try to move snow was pathetic.


At the time this video first aired on this site, the overwhelming conclusion was that the operators technique was to blame for the problems he was experiencing. I guess these comments were put on his site because he responded with the notion he was an expert with lots of experience and that the machine was the problem and not him. 

The machine is not useless, but in some hands any machine can appear useless.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Kubota tractor and 48" Woodmaxx snowblower is what he has now. I guess he passed on the Honda snowblowers and got a clue as to what he really needed all along.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

ST1100A said:


> Thats a typical Ariens for you. Thats why Honda's are more expensive, the Hydrostatic drive does not slip like all friction drive do, whether they are dry or wet, they slip.
> I can see he was not satisfied with Ariens at all and I don't blame him.


I think your statement in red is unfair and not justified. The video's depiction of the performance of an Ariens Platinum is certainly not typical, but performance is a combination of machine and operator. In this case the operator's performance is somewhat unexpected for an experienced and expert person as he claims. 

While Honda snowblowers may well be more expensive, the troubles they have shown are not insignificant and encompass the higher end of the line with many well documented issues.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've got 50 plus year old Ariens that would handle the snow in that video....Also Toro Powershifts, Toro 8 26, Simplicity , and a host of old school blowers. Never had an Ariens ( or any blower) that new...so can't comment on his lack of performance..


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

There's several factors here. 

1. No tire chains and no drift cutters. Optional, yes however, when dealing with a storm like this, these accessories will help. 

2. Is the thrower's drive system properly adjusted? 

3. As he's driving down the driveway, he's taking way too much of a bite at a time. Slowing down and taking half a bite will allow the machine to work more efficiently. 

4. No snowstorm is the same. Rain to ice to snow can occur, or wet snow will harden if the temperature drops quickly after a storm. 

Several years ago, after an unusual snowstorm, I had to have a neighbor use his plow to clean my driveway, as the first 3-4 inches underneath the snowfall had frozen into a solid mass. My old Ariens just rode over the top of it!! Even he struggled to clear it, though after several scrapes with the blade, finally managed to clear it. 

Point of the matter is, consider fully other factors before condemning the machine.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

tdipaul said:


> .
> 
> I remember this guy from last year.
> 
> ...


Looking at the date of that video its approaching almost 2 years ago!!!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Town said:


> The friction drive on my 2015 Ariens Platinum 30 SHO has never slipped either. I have not heard of any other Ariens model with the disc drive system having the slipping problem either. Ariens could not find a problem with that machine either; so perhaps we are down to one machine with one operator with a problem among thousands that do not have the problem.


Well said. It's not like the inside of a snowblower housing is an aquarium. "Oh my", cried the snowblower operator, "water gets into my snowblower and cannot escape because my snowblower is a fishbowl." Give me a break, friction disc has been around so long because it works!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Its pretty scary a clueless ****head operator with a camera and internet can bad mouth a respected company like this.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

aldfam4 said:


> Looking at the date of that video its approaching almost 2 years ago!!!


time flies


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

dman2 said:


> Honda is twice the price. That hydrostatic goes out, you say goodbye to it.
> 
> Snowblower should be simple. I prefer Ariens over Honda. Those problems are not on every Ariens snowblower and they can be fixed. It is just that, they should work perfectly out of the box.


Generally if the Hydro goes out, you just repair it. They are not that hard if you know what you are doing.
The Honda made Hydro are serviceable, although very very few of them ever "went out".
Out of the thousands of Honda's I have serviced, I only had one Honda Hydro unit go bad, and that was because it fell off of a moving truck, and it destroyed the rest of the snowblower along with the transmission.
The new Hydro-Gear that is in the Honda now is a non serviceable unit, the older Honda Hydro units made by Honda would out last a friction disc drive hundreds of times over.
Hydro-Gear are not the greatest hydro-static transmissions. A lot of other manufacturers are now using them for their Hydro units because they are a lot cheaper for the manufacturer to buy to install in their units.
The Honda units were a lot more expensive and a lot better than the Hydro-Gear units.
The guy in the video was trying to go through snow that the Ariens could not handle, it was too much for it. An old Honda would have gone right through it. He was trying to "Bulldoze" through the deep snow and a friction drive was overwhelmed by the deep snow and it caused it to slip. His tires had enough traction to overwhelm his friction disc, causing it to slip, and the deep snow made its way into the drive chassis, and will melt and get all over the disc, and that doesn't help the disc's traction. The rubber disc tire will get wet and loose traction and slip, like a car tire on a wet surface.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

We will never know how he would have used any other snowblower and how he would have handled his snowfall that day. When someone asked him about Honda he said "I wanted a Honda after seeing all the comments from people that bought them but they were too expensive so I went with a small Woodmaxx 3pt blower for my Kubota"

Any conjecture about any other brand is pure speculation and worthless unless a side by side comparison is presented by the same user on the same snowfall. 

By his own admission he went with a Woodmaxx on his Kubota over a Honda or any other brand.


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

I agree with @88-tek; while the blower does appear to be struggling, and you might think it's a design problem, the fact is that my 1124 has acted the same way when I tried to walk it through 3 feet of compacted EOD. It either stopped moving forward or tried to climb up and over. The problem was me, the operator. By simply backing-off for a smaller bite allowed the bucket and augers to work.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

ST1100A said:


> Generally if the Hydro goes out, you just repair it. They are not that hard if you know what you are doing.
> The Honda made Hydro are serviceable, although very very few of them ever "went out".
> Out of the thousands of Honda's I have serviced, I only had one Honda Hydro unit go bad, and that was because it fell off of a moving truck, and it destroyed the rest of the snowblower along with the transmission.
> The new Hydro-Gear that is in the Honda now is a non serviceable unit, the older Honda Hydro units made by Honda would out last a friction disc drive hundreds of times over.
> ...


well said , from my years fixing lawn and yard machines . hydro gear trannies on many had a life span of roughly 300 hours before they would have issues, hydro gear in a snow blower, that's not for me, as can a do it your self er with average mechanical knowledge fix it mid snow storm? when he or she has a spare part supply, IE, belts,oil, drive disc rubber, spark plug , shear pins, "that's my list"
yet in the real world we pay big bucks for a machine, we should get at least a good 10 years without major issues. belts, drive discs, bearings, IMM all normal wear and tear.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

ST1100A said:


> Generally if the Hydro goes out, you just repair it. They are not that hard if you know what you are doing.
> The Honda made Hydro are serviceable, although very very few of them ever "went out".
> Out of the thousands of Honda's I have serviced, I only had one Honda Hydro unit go bad, and that was because it fell off of a moving truck, and it destroyed the rest of the snowblower along with the transmission.
> The new Hydro-Gear that is in the Honda now is a non serviceable unit, the older Honda Hydro units made by Honda would out last a friction disc drive hundreds of times over.
> ...


That doesn't make sense. The machine should have easily dealt with the amount of snow he was facing. The guy had long experience successfully dealing with that kind of snow with a less powerful machine. One would think that if it was a case of too much traction overwhelming the disc he would have had some success at low speed but he didn't appear to. I firmly believe there was some problem with that specific machine and a normal functioning Ariens unit would have powered right through what he was attempting to clear. 

It is also not beyond the realm of possibility that he never liked the machine for one reason or another and further debilitated the machine to make an anti Ariens presentation inorder to get a refund or some other redress. I'm seeing similar propaganda popping up on this forum by people with an axe to grind. The moderators should take note.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I'll vote "loose nut on the controls" myself. I've done EOD like that with a 7HP L head 24" without much trouble, but a functional brain certainly helps. Seen way too many things destroyed by dimwits that think pushing harder can help . . .


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

tadawson said:


> I'll vote "loose nut on the controls" myself. I've done EOD like that with a 7HP L head 24" without much trouble, but a functional brain certainly helps. Seen way too many things destroyed by dimwits that think pushing harder can help . . .


I agree. If you watch the video he has the snow cab installed so we cannot tell what he is doing behind the controls. He just stops and shakes the machine. I think @barney is on to something when he said, "It is also not beyond the realm of possibility that he never liked the machine for one reason or another and further debilitated the machine to make an anti Ariens presentation in order to get a refund or some other redress."


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Town said:


> The video's depiction of the performance of an Ariens Platinum is certainly not typical, but performance is a combination of machine and operator.



I have to believe if that model of Ariens was the problem there would be a whole bunch of angry posters of flaming threads and videos against Ariens and a flood of them going back to dealers and the model being deleted. Might be a bad one off machine but from what I remember when it was first posted my gut feeling was that it was the operator. That opinion is just mine and carries no weight but watching the video and listening to the gentleman just gave me that impression. 

Besides the machine and experience or lack of in the operator I'd also toss in the condition of the material you're trying to move. In different parts of the country and even from week to week in the same area the snow can vary quite a bit and require different techniques to get the job done. Like drifts, EOD, packing, wind direction, slush, ... can all make an easy job a nightmare and a good machine falter. :2cents:

.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

FWIW, I watched this video several times when looking for my new(er) machine and also his other ones regarding Ariens. I would agree that his technique is suspect and it seemed to me that he did not _want_ the machine to work in order to justify his claims. Those more knowledgeable than I can also confirm or deny, that if you have a cab, then it is best to have weights on the front to compensate, yes? Finally, in my opinion, if he is not on pavement, then chains would probably help. Bottom line, if I owned that machine, I'd find a way to make it work. 



Regarding Hydro-Gear, I was one of their suppliers for a number of years and they were the result of a joint-venture between Sauer-Danfoss (my main customer and now just Danfoss) and Agrifab. The resultant products, in terms of residential hydrostatic transmissions are price-point units, made with (IMHO) a limited performance envelope and corresponding lifespan. They are very good for what they are, but the idea of repairing one from a dealer or distributor standpoint is ridiculous. When one grenades, there is not much left except the case.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Clutch Cargo said:


> Regarding Hydro-Gear... They are very good for what they are, but the idea of repairing one from a dealer or distributor standpoint is ridiculous. When one grenades, there is not much left except the case.


Fortunately, we have not heard of any cases of HSS owners being fragged by their Hydro-Gear units, at least not yet! :icon_whistling:


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

I'll chime in with a few observations too.
First, despite his claim, that sure looks like a lot more than a 3-1/2' drift. Go to the 4:30- 4:50 and 5:30- 5:40 marks on the video and you can plainly see it's much deeper. In fact, it's as tall as the midpoint of the chute and about a foot above the top edge of the bucket.

Next, this is not dry fluffy snow. You can clearly see it breaking into chunks when he's using the tractor with the plow so it's not the "powdery stuff" he's claiming. 

I think this machine would perform better with chains, drift cutters and at least 1 or even 2 of Ariens' bucket weights. I'd think the dealer would install those accessories, bring the machine back and demonstrate the results in front of him. However.... I agree with his observation that this isn't the right tool for this job. He's simply overwhelming the capacity of a snowblower (any snowblower) with those drifts. 

Lastly, WHY is he wasting 2+ hours with a snowblower in those drifts when his tractor apparently cleared it within a few minutes? That makes no sense whatsoever. Use the tractor to clear the big drifts and use the properly equipped snowblower for the remainder of the driveway.

Having said that....Ariens, like all companies, has made some dog machines. For example, several of the 926 models require 3 or 4 factory modifications to correct design deficiencies (conversion from single to dual auger belts, chute rotation modification, cover plate to limit melting snow from dripping down onto the housing and the drive pulley limiter). Ariens shouldn't be selling those first three mods- they should have been recalled and dealer installed at no cost. Let's not forget the stupid plastic tire rims on some of the 932 series machines too. Again, all companies make design and engineering mistakes most of Ariens' machines are still better than most of MTD's offerings.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

ST1100A said:


> Thats a typical Ariens for you. Thats why Honda's are more expensive, the Hydrostatic drive does not slip like all friction drive do, whether they are dry or wet, they slip.


 I personally have spun the wheels on many, many blowers just by running them up against a solid object. That drive system is fine. Getting a drive disc wet is pretty much an anomaly. At least in my case it is. I have been using disc drive blowers annually since 1994 and remember only one time getting the disc wet and not moving the blower. It dried out in less than a minute and I kept on blowing. That was my very first blower and I used it for 17 years before having to replace the disc. I worked it like a rented mule, too.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

tabora said:


> Fortunately, we have not heard of any cases of HSS owners being fragged by their Hydro-Gear units, at least not yet! :icon_whistling:



I kinda doubt that you or any homeowner will. As I said, they build them to a price point and a relatively narrow performance envelope. Stay within that and life is good. Like any piece of machinery, proper maintenance and lack of abuse (intentional or otherwise) makes a huge difference. 



Another example is a marine transmission. I know of several that are perfectly acceptable for recreational purposes. However, use it for even light commercial work and you're looking for trouble. But let's just say that on paper, said gearbox will handle the torque of a given engine. The problem is that what if the main shaft bearing gets scored. Unfortunately, it is the parent material, i.e. the housing. Thus, it is more than the box is worth to go to a machine shop, fixture it, bore and sleeve it. This is because it was made to meet a price point and most pleasure boaters won't use it long enough or hard enough to wear it out. They can certainly trash it in other ways, but normally it is not an issue. 



Sorry to go off on a tangent. Bottom line, there is a very good reason why even your average landscape guy doesn't buy his lawn mowers at Wal-Mart.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

tadawson said:


> I'll vote "loose nut on the controls" myself. I've done EOD like that with a 7HP L head 24" without much trouble, but a functional brain certainly helps.


I've had the same experience with an older Ariens too, it was a flathead 7HP, don't remember the exact model. But it's 30+ years old and a brother-in-law is still using it.

Frankly, I think that guy is just a whiner who overloaded the machine and it didn't do exactly what he wanted when he wanted. I have little doubt that given the viewings that video had, that somebody from Ariens corporate would have been looking over that dealer's shoulder to make doggone sure everything on that machine was well within spec.

And as far as ST1100A's claim of it being "typical", I'll just say I'm skeptical and let it go at that. If it was typical Ariens wouldn't have the market share that they do.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

looks like his next "victim" is this poor Kubota thats been loaded to the hilt front and rear :0


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

rod330 said:


> I'll chime in with a few observations too.
> First, despite his claim, that sure looks like a lot more than a 3-1/2' drift. Go to the 4:30- 4:50 and 5:30- 5:40 marks on the video and you can plainly see it's much deeper. In fact, it's as tall as the midpoint of the chute and about a foot above the top edge of the bucket.
> 
> Next, this is not dry fluffy snow. You can clearly see it breaking into chunks when he's using the tractor with the plow so it's not the "powdery stuff" he's claiming.
> ...


He was the "dealer". In the very first part of his first video he showed the machine arriving in the box. He was responsible for assembly and adjusting the machine correctly. THe question is, did he do it correctly?


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

That's some wicked snow though...Bet the Kubota was a good choice!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

lmao … who wants to go backwards while trying to snow blow …...


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

if he has the tractor with a push shovel on it and he states it only took a few minutes to this snow removal job, why is he even bothering with a snowblower....even if it worked correctly it would take much longer and more effort to do than with the tractor setup


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Have to admit, that orange machine performed like a turd. Hopefully not an indicator of how the rest of the brand performs.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

The Snowmaxx is orange and matches his Kubota? Does he get $$$$ for hits on his crazy site and thus the Snowmaxx is cheap or inexpensive?? Why did he buy a new snowblower when his never seen in any video old 8hp Ariens was amazing?


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

Zavie said:


> He was the "dealer". In the very first part of his first video he showed the machine arriving in the box. He was responsible for assembly and adjusting the machine correctly. THe question is, did he do it correctly?


Ah...I didn't catch that part. Great point....if he didn't set it up correctly that could certainly contribute to the problem.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

About red neck hillbilly, not making any excuses for him ever; he lives between buffalo and Syracuse in the snow belt and they can get wet heavy snow up there. The driveway is nothing more than warm pea gravel and the skids are digging in because the ground is not frozen.

Tire chains would have helped him a lot but weights would have made it worse. A tracked ariens would still have trouble with that wet heavy snowpack. If he used fluid film it would have helped somewhat.

If he had longer skids/skis it would have worked better and not been digging in the pea gravel.


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

I watched ths video and it was a joke. The snow was very high a compacted solid. Look at when he moves it at the end with his tractor, it is like a solid block. I have the same type of windswept snow in the farm land where l live , sometime as high as the roof of my wife's car. My old 928e would ride up a little until the first path was done , then l took smaller bites back and forth and there was no problem. At some point l had to go in front and break it down with a shovel. If you wait all night and do not do some of the clearing during the night before it builds up you are in trouble . We had a smaller storm but similar compacted snow last week and l tried out my new Ariens deluxe 30 efi , loved it,but it road up too, lighter front end then my JD 928e . Will give a more detailed opinion on that one later on.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

gibbs296 said:


> Have to admit, that orange machine performed like a turd. Hopefully not an indicator of how the rest of the brand performs.


 That's how the *operator* performed. :wink2:


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

*snow etc.*



oneacer said:


> lmao … who wants to go backwards while trying to snow blow …...




================================================


There are many thousands of large tractor, small tractor and sub compact tractor owners that have rear mounted snow blowers and they use rear cameras, mirrors and or side saddle in the seat of the mule and push down on the reverser pedal and let the snow blower act like an anchor to stop the tractor when needed. 

The rear mounted snow blowers and snow throwers consume much less power than the front mounted snow blowers and they do not have a frame to mount under the tractor either which requires using the mid mount PTO which operates at 2200 RPM and requires a reverser gearbox or roller chain and gear set up to operate.


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

leonz said:


> About red neck hillbilly, not making any excuses for him ever; he lives between buffalo and Syracuse in the snow belt and they can get wet heavy snow up there.




There are a number of members who blew that exact same snow from the same storm off of Lake Ontario with success!
I did it with my late 70’s 824 or my 2010ish compact 22.
Operator error is all I’m gonna say!
Red



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

bigredmf said:


> There are a number of members who blew that exact same snow from the same storm off of Lake Ontario with success!
> I did it with my late 70’s 824 or my 2010ish compact 22.
> Operator error is all I’m gonna say!
> Red
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Exactly right. He says his "old Ariens 8hp" was better and would have handled it. Ok well why not go get the 'ol 8hp and use it side by side with the new one? Too late now that snow has long melted. He also says in his comments that new Toro's are bad so I guess the old ones are much better. He has so many videos of other topics and projects but that 'ol 8hp Ariens is missing from the videos. I guess you get more viewers by trashing new stuff than by making an honest video by comparing the two blowers.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## gr0uch0 (Sep 2, 2015)

This seems like the proverbial guy who'd complain about a free lunch. If this is a one-off snowstorm, deal with it. If this is a regular event, buy a machine that's equipped to deal with it. I have a 23 year old MTD, a 5HP Tecumseh (no longer in business), and over 100' of shoreline on Green Bay, that does the job. I've bought a new Ariens this off season as the new lead dog, simply because the parts for the Tec are becoming harder to find. Quit your whining, and get to work: the footage I saw was nothing more than operator error. Plainly and simply.


----------



## AKBEE (Feb 13, 2019)

As Rob330 mentioned the snow was windpacked. That said, my Little storm 2410, both my Yardmachines 26/8 and 28/10 and my new Honda 1332 can spin when they hit the packed stuff. They all want to dig in. Video was strange to me and folks I know who own Ariens love them. Those situations make you want to try the machine yourself just to see.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Wonder if the guy would whine about a free beer!!


----------



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

my quick 2 cents about the video
why would you "attack" a pile of wind packed snow at the deepest point?
Same question when he's using the JD to plow?
water's about 8.35 lb/gallon- think it's about 64 lbs/sq ft, again, why make the machine work so hard against that much weight (I know, depends on the density of the snow) - physics wins every time, just got to be "smarter" than the snow
Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

> physics wins every time


One of my teachers used to say that!! My written retort is, "You can't phool physics" LOL


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

I would like to add that at 4:22 of the video, the gentleman notes what caused all of the problems he is having moving his snow. 
ALL of the problems presented here could've been easily and inexpensively solved without further ado.
Why do people foolishly think that something newer is inherently better?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Rooskie said:


> I would like to add that at 4:22 of the video, the gentleman notes what caused all of the problems he is having moving his snow.
> ALL of the problems presented here could've been easily and inexpensively solved without further ado.
> Why do people foolishly think that something newer is inherently better?


if ur saying chains ......but tires arent even turning, if tires were slipping then yes


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

At 4:22, He says his old Ariens had no problem with this snowfall amount.
Then he should go get the darn thing out and use it! Problem Solved!
There's hardly any snow coming out of the chute of that pretty toy at any time, which leads me to believe that not enough snow is being removed for any further progress to be made.
As we all know, the friction disc clutch is known for longevity precisely because the disc will slip before it twists something inside the box. I have a hard time faulting the trans because it cannot push through a wall of snow. The blower has to do its job first. It doesnt appear as though this one is.
On a side note, I'd always wonder, when clearing snow that is higher than my chute intake, if there were some sort of removable intake 'chute extender'. Drift cutters really don't help, in my experience.


----------

